# Looking for a game in Chicago



## Remus Lupin (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm looking for a game in the Chicago area.

I'm an experienced gamer who has been playing since the early 1980s. I'm up for pretty much anything: D&D 3e or 3.5e or Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed would be great. I also like to play Star wars, Spycraft, and d20 Modern. If there are any Alternity buffs out there, I'd love to play Dark*Matter or Star*Drive. For campaign settings, I enjoy Forgotten Realms, Grayhawk, and Scarred Lands. I also play the occasional Call of Cthulhu (d20 or BRP) Game.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Ember_Ion (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello,

I am a DM in Elgin IL. The campaign website is : http://ceruleanseas.zapto.org/ . My Email is ember_ion@hotmail.com .

 We are planning to play one saturday per month. My spouse and another couple are playing for certain, with a few other potentials that may or may not be able to make it. 

This is a very unique campaign setting that takes place almost entirely underwater. The good ol' flavor of D&D will still be preserved; complete with exciting roleplaying, fun puzzles, perplexing riddles, and thrilling adventure. 18 new player races and 18 player classes (some old and some new) add a lot of variety. I am a diligent and experienced DM, and character sketches, props, and other gaming aids will be provided to encourage the "ambiance" of the game, as well as roleplaying and in-character banter. While I focus primarily on roleplaying and plot-- combat, problem solving, exploration, treasure hunting, and other such things that you have come to love about Dungeons & Dragons will not be overlooked.

The website should answer most of your questions. If you have a slow internet connection, there are 2 options. First, you could download the print version, which although is slightly outdated, still contains most of the website's information. You could also by-pass the intricate menu system by using the text-based master index. Both of these are linked from the main page. If you have a fast internet connection, the page should load ok.

At your option, we could meet in person to work on character concepts. In any case, feel free to email me with any questions; I am very open to meeting new people, as I am new to the area.

Thank you,
Ember K


----------



## Ember_Ion (Jul 28, 2004)

About Me: I am 30 something, with over two thirds of my life of experience with D&D. I am an author in over a dozen d20 publications. I am an excellent DM (at least my players tell me that I am). I have been going to GENcon since '91, to hone my skills and have even gamed with Gygax and Tracy Hickman, as well as personally met with most of the major authors in D&D and asked them for tips. I spend probably around 40 hours of work for a 12 hour gaming session. D&D is one of my great passions. I really go all out for the game.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm very interested. I sent you an e-mail. This looks like a very good campaign.


----------



## waterdhavian (Aug 28, 2004)

I am also looking for a group and am in the city, not a suburb.  More specifically i am on the northwest side near montrose and central.  If anyones got a group going or something please let me know i would be interested in joining.


----------



## ogrevampire (Aug 30, 2004)

*Gaming in Plainfield new campaign 2 players needed.*

Greetings. I have 2 slots open for a 3.5 D&D campain played every 3rd or 4th week. The current PC lineup consists of 2 druids, a cleric, a Bard, and a wizard. We plan to start at noon, and play late usually midnite. I try to keep the game fast moving, but I strive for alot of roleplaying, and party interaction.  This campaign is NOT Monty Haul, and I use all of the book rules so no surprises.

If interested in joining a great group of gamers, send me an email at

gaelic_summer@yahoo.com or leave me a message here.

Thanks


STATS

Ok everyone, after thinking this over a bit, I think that 24 point stat buy is the way to go. Some of you may ask, what does this mean, I will tell you.  All of your stats are at 8.  Now you get 24 points to 

buy additional stats. Raising stats from 9-14 cost (1) point each, 15-16 costs (2) points each and 17-18 cost (3) points each.   For example to have 16 intelligence, it would cost. (10) Points, (6) points for 8-14 plus (4) points for 14-16.   An 18 will cost 16 points.  You cannot buy stats higher than 18.



RACES:

Races:  All races are open per Players Handbook, however let me be upfront. The area the party starts in will be 98% human, draw your own conclusions to how you will be treated as a Demi Human. No races are hunted or overall hated, however.  Being a hero, gaining notoriety and being a decent citizen will go strides in making people view you better. 



Deities:



Per the PHB. No other additions at this time.



ALIGNMENT:



MUST BE ONE OF THE FOLLOWING> Lawful Good, Neutral Good, Chaotic Good, Lawful Neutral, (true) Neutral.  If you want to play a chaotic evil character, do it elsewhere. If you think you can make a neutral character and then become evil, guess what, you BECOME A NPC.  Being good will help keep the party together, Being good is more heroic, and Being good is good for all, (except the evil monsters)



GEAR  STARTING MONEY. Money will be rolled, by me (tell me your class and race and i will roll and email to you.)



STARTING HIT POINTS:  Max 1st level.
Gaining Hit Points: Will be rolled, or you take average. You get one or the other not both, so choose wisely.



Karma Points:  Awarded at level 2, once per level. These are used to Re-Roll hit point rolls, or to Re-roll any of YOUR DICE rolls.  







Experience:  In order to make everything as fair as possible, as well as to keep things in best order, I will be keeping track of earned XP. If you want to know your XP at a given time, just ask. As people progress, take on additional classes, or miss a game, people will be on different XP paths, its only natural, players need not be bogged down with it, I as DM will be doing it.



Item creation feats: In order to create items you must supply a certain GP (gold piece) value to create them. In a town or city, there is no problem, spend the money and its done, however no making items in dungeons or in the wilderness as the materials are not available. This will allow players to create items, forge etc safely and easily in town.



ENCONOMY.  This is often debated and discussed. I will use the rules, and purchase prices of gear, non magic and non gems, jewels and art will be 50% book. Some gear may be old, broke down or crap which will lower the price. Gems, jewels, objects d’art, and magic items, will require other means of selling. No set rules as of yet, but I will assure you there are no magic shops in my campaign. More on this later. 





Skills:  I said before I would utilize skills more, and this time I will take a STRONG active role in skill usage. Whether it is Survival skill for skinning furs and skins, or Appraise/Sense motive/Bluff for  buying/Selling, I will be using Skills as heavily as I can, Hence a 18 str warrior with no skills, will be severely disadvantaged next to a 14 int Ranger or rogue, just an example. 





Treasure:  The books give out a lot of treasure, I will be VERY closely monitoring the TYPE of treasure given, and Coins will be uncommon, with gear and items more common. This won’t tie the party to hours of bartering (hopefully) but the other side of the coin; it’s not 100% portable either.  I think it is a good mix.  Instead of a +1 pitchfork being randomly rolled, I will shorten the list, to weapons the PARTY is able to use using, thus making some (but not all) items found USABLE!  Some items may not be usable or wanted for that matter, in this sense, it avails to buying/Selling.





Combat and Role playing. .



I will be using the Battle Map, miniatures and all of the standard rules.  I do have more combats than other DM’s, but I will try to meld that with more frequent role-playing, and MEANINGFUL PLOT role-playing as well. 



As far as combats go, I will be using ranges, indoor outdoor, spot, listen, terrain, etc. I think it will add and make the combats more unique.



Game Universe and Start.



The players will be in a small City 6000 population. It is a Hub city, near but not on a River/Lake. There is a LARGE amount of trade coming in and out of the city. The Alignment of the town is primarily Neutral Good.  Taxes are from Goods Sales and Trades. There are laws (common sense prevails) and there is enforcement present. Main roads converge on the city from all directions. There is Silver Mining, Forestry, Woodworking, Furniture making, Fishing, Farming, and other industries at the city and around it.  At any given time there is always at least one caravan at the city, sometimes in excess of ten!



I will provide complete character histories to each player. All characters will be town residents with families unless otherwise noted.  I plan on keeping the PC’s at or near this town as a base of operations for some time, so keep that in mind. 





I hope you guys have as much fun as I do.

Campaign is set to commence Sat 4 Sept 2004 at noon.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 30, 2004)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> I am also looking for a group and am in the city, not a suburb.  More specifically i am on the northwest side near montrose and central.  If anyones got a group going or something please let me know i would be interested in joining.




Give me an e-mail at joegkushner at yahoo dot com and I'll pass it along to some of my friends who play by Cicero and Fullerton, not too far from where you're at.


----------

